# Bresaola bandwagon



## myownidaho (Feb 9, 2017)

When you get a fancy new scale, you weigh things. It's what you do.













IMG_2467.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 9, 2017






I pulled a three pound eye of round out of the freezer a couple of days ago. This is grass and grain fed organic beef.













IMG_2469.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 9, 2017






I used John Molinari's recipe.  

1360gm beef
41gm kosher salt
13.6gm sugar
4.5gm Cure #2
5.8gm black pepper
3.4gm fresh rosemary
4gm fresh thyme
1.36gm juniper berries
.68gm cinnamon
.34gm cloves













IMG_2468.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 9, 2017


















IMG_2470.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 9, 2017


















IMG_2471.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 9, 2017






I'm thinking two weeks in the fridge and then into the UMAi bag.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2017)

I am in.   I have the dry curing bug.

PLUS, my chamber is empty.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 9, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I am in.   I have the dry curing bug.
> 
> 
> PLUS, my chamber is empty.



I hear ya! Once I found out about the dry bags, I've been hooked. This will go in for ageing about the time my salami comes out. My wife is already rolling her eyes.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm going to have to check out Bresaola. So far I've done Pancetta and Capicola with the UMAi route and am hooked. I was planning Soppreseta next, but this looks interesting..


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2017)

If you dont have all the equipment for traditional dry cure. The UMAi is the best way to go. By far user friendly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2017)

I keep saying this!

But I have to give this a try!

Al


----------



## bellaru (Feb 10, 2017)

Looking good, I'll be watching. 
I'm about a week in the chamber right now.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks and sounds good, I'll be watching.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm in.next is a cured loaf.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 11, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I used John Molinari's recipe.



Is John related to Jason? 

It sounds like it will be a nicely flavored bresaola. 

I've got the same scale and love it.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 11, 2017)

DanMcG said:


> Is John related to Jason?
> 
> It sounds like it will be a nicely flavored bresaola.
> 
> I've got the same scale and love it.



Whoops! Jason, not John. Faulty/dead brain cells.

I liked this recipe because it had a little more complexity in the rub. It smelled great.


----------



## disco (Feb 14, 2017)

Watching!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 14, 2017)

Ok, I am in watching er waiting on this one....


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 19, 2017)

Ten days in. The meat is nice and firm, so I decided it was time to slap it into the dry bag.













IMG_2500.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 19, 2017


















IMG_2502.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 19, 2017


















IMG_2503.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 19, 2017


















IMG_2504.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 19, 2017


















IMG_2505.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 19, 2017






I've been very pleased at how easy these bags have been to use so far.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

Alright another step down.....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 19, 2017)

Looking good!   What's the final weight loss goal?


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 19, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looking good! What's the final weight loss goal?


I'm planning on 40%. That seems to be what you cognoscenti recommend.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 19, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I'm planning on 40%. That seems to be what you cognoscenti recommend.



I had to look that up!  Wasn't sure I was being cussed or not!  :laugh1:

Sounds like a great plan to me!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 19, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I had to look that up! Wasn't sure I was being cussed or not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was totally sincere, as far as you know.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks good so far


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 17, 2017)

Three weeks and we're at 37%. I'm thinking another week or two to get to 43%. The little bit of aroma you can pick up makes me drool.













IMG_2578.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 17, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 17, 2017)

I look at mine each day and it's driving me NUTS!

Looking forward to yours all finished and sliced.


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 18, 2017)

Show us the money!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 24, 2017)

Five weeks and just a tad above 41%. Given that the thin end is much harder than the thick end, that's as far as I wanted to go.













IMG_2611.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 24, 2017


















IMG_2612.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 24, 2017


















IMG_2613.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 24, 2017






Money shot.













IMG_2615.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 24, 2017


















IMG_2614.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 24, 2017






Silly texture and subtle, complex flavor. The rest of it is in a ziplock in the fridge. I'll slice and pack it in a couple of days after the moisture equalizes.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 24, 2017)

That looks delicious...


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 24, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> That looks delicious...


Thanks, Dave! I'm pretty happy with my first attempt. Next time around, I think I'll follow what some of you have done and re-apply the cure five days in. As good as this is, I would like a bit more of the herb/spice notes.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 24, 2017)

I think, after removal from step 1 and the rinse, you can add more spices if you think it needs it..   Your UMAI bag appears to have "STUCK" to the meat pretty good...  I think that's what the folks at UMAI expect...   Soooooo, you did good...   very good...   maybe it's the vacuum sealer and the amount of vacuum applied that gets the bag in good contact with the soluble proteins in the meat...   Shoot if I know...  I should go back and read their stuff....

Oh !!!  I had to look that word up too...    I'm gonna try and remember that...


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks nice, Idaho! What's the texture like? Is it chewy? My Capicola came out tasty but chewy like jerky. Is that how it's supposed to be?
Dan


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 24, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks nice, Idaho! What's the texture like? Is it chewy? My Capicola came out tasty but chewy like jerky. Is that how it's supposed to be?
> Dan



Thanks, Dan! It's chewy with a silky mouthfeel. That's the texture I've always experienced with whole muscle charcuterie I've bought in the past. I am going to let it sit for a couple of days so the moisture can equalize and reduce the dryness on the edges. 

Jim


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 24, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks nice, Idaho! What's the texture like? Is it chewy? My Capicola came out tasty but chewy like jerky. Is that how it's supposed to be?
> Dan



I just reread this. No, it's not a jerky level chewy. It definitely has some tooth but you can still bite through it. How far down in weight did you take your cappicola?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 24, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Five weeks and just a tad above 41%. Given that the thin end is much harder than the thick end, that's as far as I wanted to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha. We do the same thing.




Looking great sir.


----------



## bellaru (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks great! Nice job


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 25, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I just reread this. No, it's not a jerky level chewy. It definitely has some tooth but you can still bite through it. How far down in weight did you take your cappicola?


I lost patience at 37% loss. I guess jerky was a bad example. It's not that tough. My Pittsburgh Italian raised wife told me I didn't slice it thin enough and she's probably right. Again.
Doctored up a Tombstone with some cut pieces a couple of nights ago.












IMG_1965.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Mar 25, 2017


















IMG_1967.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Mar 25, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 25, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Looks great! Nice job



Thanks, Bellaru!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 25, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I lost patience at 37% loss. I guess jerky was a bad example. It's not that tough. My Pittsburgh Italian raised wife told me I didn't slice it thin enough and she's probably right. Again.
> Doctored up a Tombstone with some cut pieces a couple of nights ago.
> 
> 
> ...



Thin is definitely a requirement.

Great looking pie!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 26, 2017)

A tale of two meats. Thick end and thin end. I packed the bags with some of each.













IMG_2622.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 26, 2017


















IMG_2623.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 26, 2017


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks like perfect little "snackin size" bags!  [emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 26, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks like perfect little "snackin size" bags!  [emoji]128523[/emoji]



We do a lot of cheese plates in the warm months. These are the perfect size to go alongside my salami and smoked salmon. I also have preserved sweet peppers, fermented carrots, etc.


----------

